# 

## o

!
       . ,  , ,  (    -  ).
    .  , .  21  (2 ) 1812   ,  .
 1987   .
 2012    .

----------


## les

> .

    ?   ?    .

----------


## o

́ ́ ́ (*21  (2 ) 1812, ,  ,  ,  .  
     .   ,     .

----------


## Enter

> .   ,     .

   ,             "  "?

----------


## o

, .  , , . 
       ,         .      .     .        . . . 
       ,         .      .     .        . . .

----------


## Enter

> , .  , , .

  , ,    , .    .
       . 
         -    .       ...
 -.

----------


## o

,         .      .     .        . . .

----------


## Enter

> ...    .

       .

----------


## o

.

----------


## les

> ́ ́ ́ (*21  (2 ) 1812, ,  ,  ,  . 
>      .   ,     .

  !   !   ..  . 
       "".      , ,     ? 
  : ́ ́ ́ (10 [22]  1879,   25  1926, )   ,    , ,    .    .              (28   31  1917[2]).     (  1918).    (9  1919  10  1920).     .

----------


## o

?   ,  ,    ?          . ́ ́ ́ ,   .     .         .

----------

> -   .

         ,    ( )  ,     ,      ?  

> .

----------


## o

!    . .

----------

*o*,   .  (?) ,  (?) . ? ,       ,  .

----------


## les

> ?   ,  ,    ?          . ́ ́ ́ ,   .     .          -   .

       ,    .
   ,       .
          ,     .
        .
    .
  -          ,     ,      .
     ,         ,   .  .
     '  .    .   .    .

----------


## Victorious

"  ", "  "   ..    .      .
³ , ,     ,    . 
/ ó/! **  ,  ,     "** ".   

> ,  , ,   - ,  -  ,    -    ;     ;      . , ,       ;      ;     ,   ;       .         . ,    ,            . 
>     .      ,   ,     .    ,                 ... ,           (   )   : 
>   !    ?    ?     .          ?        ?  ,     .     !               ,       .    ,    .       .          ໅ 
>    , ,       ,      .

    , .

----------


## les

:(

----------


## Enter

> :(

    ,   .      .  .

----------


## les

**:     

> ,   .      .  .

  !      -   ?
    ......   !
           ?

----------


## o

Victorious -    les.    . 
     ( )   , , , 20,   ..  ..  .     6-8 ,   .  .    .
Enter -   .      .    (  )      2018 .     .    .          .          ,     .   ,    ,   . . 
Victorious -  .

----------


## Enter

> Enter -   .      .

  , ,   , ,         .   

> ( )   , , , 20,   ..  ..

  ,      ,      . 
    ,     .
   ?  ,    ,     .   - ?

----------


## RAMM

> ( )

        ""    ,   ,       .

----------


## les

> Victorious -    les.    . 
>      ( )   , , , 20,   ..  ..  .     6-8 ,   .  .    .
> Enter -   .      .    (  )      2018 .     .    .          .          ,     .   ,    ,   . . 
> Victorious -  .

  ,    .
      .......
, ,   ,     .        ,  ,   .
     .
  ,       , . ,       ,    ,  .
        :  ,    .
    .
    ,    .
       ,              ,            ,     -  .
     .

----------


## o

Vaza.    .   .           . .

----------


## Enter

> . .

  ,  ,  .
. . ,    ,  .   http://vsssr.su http://sovserv.su http://savok.name/forum http://www.savok.org/forum/ http://www.1941-1945-2010.ru/forum/

----------


## Michael

.   ,   .   ,    . ,      .     . ,  ,     -    ,      .   

> .

     ?

----------


## Enter

> .   ,   .   ,    .

  ,       ,    ,    .
  ,           , "   - ,   -, ,       ...,   -,      ,    ...".
 ,          .   

> 

    ""     , , .
      .
    ,     .

----------


## Michael

> ,       ,    ,    .
>   ,           , "   - ,   -, ,       ...,  -,      ,    ...".

           -  (   ).    30 ,          .   

> ,          .

          .   ,        / ,    . 
  ,       -   .   

> ""     , , .
>       .
>     ,     .

    ,   IP ?

----------


## GVL224

> -  (   ).    30 ,          .  
>         .   ,        / ,    . 
>   ,       -   .  
>   ,   IP ?

     ...

----------


## Enter

> -  (   ).    30 ,          .

  ,  -  - .
, 30-      1975 .  -   ,     ,     -    . 
  50 .

----------


## Michael

> ,  -  - .
> , 30-      1975 .  -   ,     ,     -    . 
>   50 .

    , -,      . http://www.poltavaforum.com/gostova-...en-goroda.html
    30-     .

----------


## Enter

> ,   IP ?

   , .
     .    ,      ,     " ",         ,         . 
  ,          ? 
  ?      

> , -,      .

  , ,    :  http://www.poltavaforum.com/gostevay...tml#post458412

----------


## Michael

> , .
>      .    ,      ,     " ",         ,         .

                 .  !    , .   

> , ,    :

  .         ,    .

----------


## GVL224

> .  !

        ,    ...  

> , .

     ...

----------


## les

> .  !    , .

  !       :   .   .   .
   :  ,  ,   ,     .
ͳ        .

----------


## Enter

> ...      .

  . , -  .    "".   
    2014    ,    ,   ,      ,    ,       ,  .        Ѳ  ,     ,        .  
-    ? 
- .  쳺,       ,    .  
  ,          "  ,  ?".        ,    ,   ,    .   .          "  ,   ,  ,  ".      ,    ,     .     ,      ,    ,     ,     . 
-      ? 
- , .          ,  ,       .   ,   ,  " "  .   ,     ,   ,         .      ,      .  ,    ""     ,     . 
-     
- .    ,    .     -,   ,           .               .    .   http://tsn.ua/interview/interv-yu-yu...ka-782948.html   

> .         ,    .

            .

----------


## Michael

> !       :   .   .   .
>    :  ,  ,   ,     .
> ͳ        .

           ?      ,   ,     .  , , -,      .   .   

> , (...)

     ?  *Enter*,         .  ?

----------


## Enter

> .  ?

      .   

> ?

   .
 ,  " ".    ""       . 
     . 
          .      .      ,     "    ",         "".   

> , , -,      .

  , ,     ....

----------


## Barga

**:                 :

----------


## les

> ?      ,   ,     .  , , -,      .   .

  -!  50 -     .    50.   ?    ,    ?      ,      ?
   .  2010 .      ,  . ,        ,     ,   , .
      -       ?    !
   :   ު   !    -   .   -   ,   ' .
            -  .
    ,    ,     ,   .  

> ?

    !

----------


## Michael

> .

   ! ,   -    ,        "   ".  

> .

       .     .

----------


## Enter

>

----------

> ! ,   -    ,        "   ".

   " ",          . ,       , "  ",       .     - ,   ,       ...

----------


## Michael

> " ",          . ,       , "  ",       .     - ,   ,       ...

  ,       - ,   . 
   -  .  .   

> ,    ,     ,   .

      -     .  

> !

            ,    ,      .

----------


## Victorious

> ...  ....

     !  ,   .    ...  .

----------


## Michael

> !  ,   .    ...  .

  ,   -    5    ,       ,     : ,  -    ...

----------


## Sky

?     . ³     ,     .   

> , .

       .

----------


## Enter

> ?     . ³     ,

     -.
  ,  "  "     ,           ,    ,  -   (     ),       . 
 ,       ,      . 
    ,    ,       .   ...

----------


## Barga

> ³     ,     .

      ?    ? :)))      !   ? :))

----------


## o

58    30 . 
  ,    .   (     ).          3  .    . 
     .       .   .    4 .             .       .     . ,      .
     ,   ,   . ,              .    .    .  .           .  ? .
        .       .
́ ́ ́-                    ( ).
   . 18 .
              .
      . 
Enter         -  . 17.
     (  )     . (  ,     (  ),    .     1 . 
   .    .  .

----------


## Enter

> 

  1.   .  ,   .    ,               ,      .    ,     , ,          . 
,          ,   ,       .   ""      ( ,           ) 
 (         ),       ,     - . 
2.      ?!   

> . ,      .

   ,         . 
              ,      .   

> Enter         -  . 17.

  ,   .
     .
    .    IP       ,      .
 ,     ,         ,    ... 
P.S.     Vaza.     .
    , -      . 
    .     .   -     ?        .   ,   .

----------


## Pentax

.    " ",      "" (  )    .     99%  .

----------


## Enter

> .    " ",      "" (  )    .     99%  .

  . , ,       1% )
  ,      .
  .

----------


## Victorious

> .       .

    .       .  :  

> !  1  2015 .           , ,      ,  .

    ""   . https://pass.rzd.ru/tickets/public/r...&st0= 
  ,        .      " ",  ,      ,    .           ,    .  
   - ", .      ".

----------

,        ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*Konstantin G. Amelinn*

----------


## les

> ,        ?

  !   !  !
   ,   ,   ,      ,  ,    -   -.

----------

